# Bridle colour - Brown/Havana or Black on a bay?!



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Black saddle --> black bridle. If she rides dressage most probably the saddle will be black (not 100% though). I do use havana bridle on my paint, but I have 2 saddles - black dressage and brown MT. Some people don't care, but I really like when all tack matches. :wink:


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with KV. I like when all of my tack matches. Is there anyway you can find out what color saddle she is gonna be getting or maybe tell her you want to get her a new bridle but wanted to match It to her new saddle so you'll get it when she knows what she wants. Maybe she even already knows the color. But in my opinion I like brown tack better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just to add... I don't find black bridle/brown saddle combo to look odd for schooling (again, I ride brown bridle/black dressage saddle on my paint). It will at the show though IMHO.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, we do eventing!  I also want one of these bridles, should i get a brown/havana one, will it look weird on my horses colour (first horse)? I have a hanava saddle... 

but then, what about dressage?! well, i don't even have a dressage saddle yet anyways, i'll figure that out later.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have separate black dressage bridle for the shows only. As for schooling I wouldn't care much. :wink: If you have havana saddle get havana bridle. IMHO matched tack look very neat. And I think pretty much any color will look good on your horse - he's very cute.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

A dressage bridle is different then an eventing bridle, I would just keep that in mind. Also if I was you and had the havana saddle I would go with the havana bridle.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Black tack looks good on bay horses. I always choose black leather halters for bay horses.. every shade 

But obviously if you were riding hunter you wouldn't go black, and if your saddle is black, you wouldn't go brown...


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have a brown showjumping saddle, and i do Eventing, so will a brown bridle look 'weird' or 'not good' on a really dark bay nearly black horse (1st photo)


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

No i do not thnk that it will look bad at all. My horse is very similar to his color right now since he is getting his dark winter coat in and I have a brown bridle i like how it looks on him.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh cool thanks!!  by any chance do you have a photo of him wearing it?! if you do, would you be ever so kind and post it!?!?!!?


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

let me look i bet that i do!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

okay so i am 100% sure that I have one from during the day I gotta dig it up but here is one

okay that kinda looks black but I promise its brown and now i am determined to find a decent picture


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

It would be great if you could find that one during the day! nice horse, and bridle, is it a HDR?!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you! I honestly have no clue what brand it is, it came with him and fit him so I kept it. I know that is has 2 names its like "something & something" 

i found a pic its on my phone so I am emailing it to myself now


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

HDR is short for Hendra De Rival - http://www.equestrienne.com.au/images/HDR5004.jpg

same pattern!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish it was an HDR, this thing needs to be oiled all the time. haha I am gonna check the brand tomorrow


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay so the picture is not sending from my phone. BB network has been so whacked lately. I will get a picture tomorrow for you.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, that's great!!!


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I think both black and havana are very flattering on a bay. 

It's going to come down to what you do, and what matches your saddle. I treat everything like I'm being judged, so I want it all be matching no matter what... But that's just me. If you don't show, then it really doesn't matter, but if you show, it will.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got the picture I just have to upload it.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Sweet thanks heaps!! looking forward to it!


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I like black best on bays, but I would match it to the saddle first. IMO matching tack looks best. Very cute horses you both have


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here it is, also. I just bought an HDR. I had no intentions of getting a new bridle even after you talked about them and then i ordered it. Birthday present I am calling it. It will be here tomorrow. Its brown as well. It matches my saddle.

The bridle really is brown, it might look a little dark because A Beau is so dirty and B i guess its not a fantastic picture. hmm Love how he looks off into the abyss?


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Ideally, your tack needs to match. Buy her whatever is closest to her saddle. Also, traditionally - dressage is black, hunter/jumper is brown.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps Nicole! the noseband looks brown  gives me a good idea! and that's cool!! I like the look of HDR bridles!! xD

SaddleOnline - Thanks for that!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

You are very welcome! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, just me being OCD...where is your snaffle rein for your Pelham?


----------

